# Colorado HEMS crash



## Carlos Danger (Jul 3, 2015)

RIP.

*1 dead, 2 injured in Frisco helicopter crash*


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 3, 2015)

Damn shame. Best of luck to them, their co-workers, and their families.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 3, 2015)

Devastating. Flight For Life is an excellent program that does a great job being there for Colorado EMS both with patient care and education.


----------



## SeeNoMore (Jul 3, 2015)

Very sad news. Sometimes I wonder how long I will be able to keep getting in a helicopter. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 4, 2015)

Terrible news, whats even more terrible is I keep reading news like this every few months for the past several years. The U.S. really needs to take more action to prevent more HEMS accidents. Glad to hear at least the paramedic survived.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jul 4, 2015)

Just awful.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jul 4, 2015)

I know that FFL has long been regarded as a very high quality program. The A-star is very sturdy and capable airframe. The weather was good and the pilot very experienced, from what I've read. With no patient onboard they probably weren't even close to being heavy. So it will likely come down to a mechanical problem.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 5, 2015)

Remi said:


> I know that FFL has long been regarded as a very high quality program. The A-star is very sturdy and capable airframe. The weather was good and the pilot very experienced, from what I've read. With no patient onboard they probably weren't even close to being heavy. So it will likely come down to a mechanical problem.


The helicopter was also less than a year old and was purposely bought for that base in terms of powertrain. I don't know the details but it was certainly heralded has the cream of the crop mountain airframe when delivered. They did not even make it off the hospital campus as far as I can tell. 

It sucks. FFL is our go to program (politics) and for the most part they have been excellent to work with. The crews from Frisco, without exception, have been awesome. Their commitment to safety in talking to their crews on scene and as a coworkers at other jobs is always apparent.


----------



## Summit (Oct 4, 2018)

https://www.summitdaily.com/news/cr...s-after-frisco-flight-for-life-pilot-tragedy/


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 4, 2018)

All to save a few dollars...self sealing tanks have been a thing since the 1940s.


----------

